# Sheep tallow soap recipe



## bopeep (Nov 9, 2010)

I am a beginner and have sheep that I have preserved tallow from and would like to learn to make soap from this.  Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd start with millersoap.com .  It's a fabulous resource!

And soapcalc.net has sheeps tallow as one of its oils to help you formulate.

If you aren't ready to start from scratch (and why should you with great formulas out there), you can try substituting your sheeps tallow for lard or palm in another formula.

Good luck.


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 9, 2010)

I use sheep tallow all the time.  Treat it just like any other tallow or lard.  I've found the tallows (Buffalo, deer, sheep, pig) to be interchangeable.  If you want to see the real beauty behind a tallow bar of soap use it as your only ingredient.


----------



## bopeep (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for the help! I will visit the two sites mentioned for actual recipes.  I guess one question I was struggling with was if this could be used cold process or not??


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2010)

Any tallow can be used for cold process soap. With any recipe, including the ones on the net, always run it through a lye calculator. Printed mistakes do happen.


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 15, 2010)

just take any cp recipe you are currently using and add or sub the tallow to it.

Or just make a straight sheep tallow soap so that you can see the real wonderful of tallow soap.


----------



## IwantItgreen (Dec 24, 2010)

I use tallow in all my soap.  Try this simple recipe. You can find the Coconut oil and the 100% Olive oil at Walmart.  Don't need the Extra Virgin OO, but make sure it's 100% Olive oil.

Tallow 40%
Coconut 25%
Olive Oil 35%

SF at 6%
Put in SoapCalc.net for water and lye amounts.


----------

